# 92fs Vertec Inox two-tone color question



## newoldstock (Mar 3, 2017)

This may seem like a dumb question, but it's been bugging me, so I'm gonna throw it out to the forum experts. My question is about the two-tone finish of the Beretta 92fs Vertec Inox.

I've seen some photos where the slide and frame have the same metallic silver finish. And I've seen other photos where the slide has the metallic silver finish and the frame is more of a dull gray.

Now, I understand that the slide is stainless steel and the frame is alloy. But are there models where the slide and frame are the same exact color, and other models where the slide and frame are silver and dull gray? Or is it just the lighting in the photos?

Check out the attached photos below, or do a Google Image search and you'll see what I'm talking about. I can't post links, sorry. Anyone know the answer? Thanks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is from the Beretta website.......
92 Vertec Inox


----------



## newoldstock (Mar 3, 2017)

I've seen that photo as well. Wasn't sure if they made older Vertex Inox models with different color schemes.


----------



## newoldstock (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a Beretta Vertec Inox. Send me a message if you have one for sale.


----------

